

A Laptop from 1981 - talbina
http://old-photos.blogspot.com/2011/06/first-laptops.html

======
LarryA
Definitely wasn't a laptop - back then the big thing was "Portable", no one
considered doing stuff on the go. Once we got to the TRS-80 Model 100 (and its
relatives) a couple years later then we were thinking laptops.

